# Dog ate bedding!! Will she get sick??



## ladypeace82 (Feb 23, 2008)

Help! 
Milla couldn't have her kong this morning in her kennel while I captioned because she's had the runs. So instead she ate a hole through her bed. She swallowed pieces!
She's 5.5 months. I've never had this before. 
Will it make her sick? 
Will she pass it? 
Will it cause an obstruction??????


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

How big are the pieces and what material are they?


----------



## ladypeace82 (Feb 23, 2008)

One of those cheap regular cream/white beds from petsmart. Not stuffing in the middle a foamish i guess with I think a slight waterproof backing. About a 2-inch diameter of it. I cant post a photo...


----------



## ladypeace82 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm waiting for my vet or a vet tech to call me back. :/


----------



## ladypeace82 (Feb 23, 2008)

Still waiting. Omg.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You may be able to find an 800 number for the bed online, and you can call customer service. Small amounts of foam may pass through. Large pieces or large amounts may absorb liquid like a sponge - check to see if it absorbs water. If it doesn't hold liquid, it may just push along....


----------



## Lucy (Jul 13, 2015)

The vet should be able to tell you more. In case it comforts you, though, my medium size dog has eaten a lot of bedding and she always just passes it. If it is a squishy material, it should just go right through. My dog has also ate pillow stuffing, ear plugs, and parts of stuffed animals. She either throws it up or just passes it. Bedding does not have any sharp edges, so I think it cannot hurt her internally. And since it is squishy, it should not cause any blockage. Good luck!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't think a 2" diameter piece of foam ingested by a dog as large as yours should cause issues, but it would be best to check with a vet.


----------



## ladypeace82 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah. Vet finally called me back. She said I COULD giver her hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting, but didn't sound like it was enough to cause problems. Just to watch her. So hopefully it passes soon. 
We've always given her a Kong when she needs to go in while I work. Then she falls asleep. She's drug her bed out of her kennel before and shook it around, but not trying to eat it. Silly puppy!
She was rebelling. She's been doing that a lot the last week. Yesterday she decided to start counter surfing.
-_- and she's tall soooooo yeah.


----------



## ladypeace82 (Feb 23, 2008)

So glad to have all of you guys to help me through being basically a puppy NEWBIE. Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Lucy (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh good. Let's hope she passes it soon. Oh and it may take a while. I had a case where it took my pup 2 days before something she ate finally came through X)


----------



## ladypeace82 (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh. Okay. Thank you for letting me know. I would have been anticipating it way too soon then.


----------

